# Grewal making a comeback?



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Did you catch this one?

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...rewal-is-deadly-serious-about-comeback_142905

My first reaction was to make sure it wasn't April 1st.
My second reaction was to remember this is the same guy that used to live in a tree house. I just don't think he is all there anymore. Something just ain't right with the boy.

Check out his "road shoes".


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

pro cycling would be a lot better off if it had more guys who race with the passion Grewal races with.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm sure he could do the race, physically. The problem is that pro cycling is a team sport and I can't see a continental team giving up a precious slot for him. Having said that, he might be able to attract some regular TV coverage (sort of like Spanish TV did for Johnny Walker at this year's Vuelta), which would make some sponsors happy. Too bad Rock Racing is gone because they might have gone for something like that.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

And I think it's great he wants to form a team with Raúl Alcála. Apparent Raul hasn't slowed down too much, winning the Mexican Time Trial Championship in April at age 46.


----------



## sonic_W (Sep 2, 2008)

man, it's like he's been in a time capsule.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

This I found interesting:
_Two weeks ago, Grewal took part in Wheat Ridge Cyclery’s Crooked Roubaix, his first competitive event since his retirement. Despite riding a mountain bike, flat pedals and hiking boots, Grewal finished the 90-mile gran fondo-style high-altitude event on dirt and paved roads in the leading group, crossing the line in fourth place out of a field of some 125 starters._​Not the Pro Tour, but it's interesting what he's capable of. He's always been slightly nuts, but he would make for an interesting race.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Grewal in the Crooked Roubaix ride a few weeks ago, with his mountain bike + hiking boots:


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Awesome. That will make things interesting. 

_"Knowing that he is attempting something that’s not been done before by a cyclist his age ..."_
How old was Reg Harris when he made his come back?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Let's hope he stays drug free this time. He robbed Steve Bauer of the olympic gold don't forget.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Mike T. said:


> Let's hope he stays drug free this time. He robbed Steve Bauer of the olympic gold don't forget.


even as a Canadian, I don't know if I'd say Bauer was robbed. Bauer also chose the wrong gear for that finish (too big a gear for the uphill finish). Grewal didn't test positive at the Olympics and didn't participate in the blood doping with others on the team (which wasn't illegal then). The ephedrine stuff he tested positive for a bit before the Olympics was pretty common back then - it's questionable whether it even has an ergogenic effect.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

stevesbike said:


> even as a Canadian, I don't know if I'd say Bauer was robbed. Bauer also chose the wrong gear for that finish (too big a gear for the uphill finish). Grewal didn't test positive at the Olympics and didn't participate in the blood doping with others on the team (which wasn't illegal then). The ephedrine stuff he tested positive for a bit before the Olympics was pretty common back then - it's questionable whether it even has an ergogenic effect.


I read an article about him in the past couple of years (probably in VeloNews) where he admitted he was doped for much of his career including the '84 Olympic road race. I doubt Grewal ever came close to Bauer in a sprint before that day (who did except for Phinney?) He'd lost his gold medal and claimed he didn't give a damn about it.

Speaking of Bauer. I have the (dubious) pride of actually passing him in a road race. Of course, due to the fact that we were in separate events (me, towing the Cat 3 field past him towing the Junior field) and his event was 2x the distance of mine, might have had something to do with it. Otherwise, I'd never be able to hang onto his back wheel. He was a "local" guy and an animal.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I was dropped many times by Bauer - both before he turned pro (when he was known as the Fenwick Flyer) and after. He'd come back to Canada a few times a year and typically solo the last half of the race. He was much better soloing in than in close finishes...


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Mike T. said:


> I read an article about him in the past couple of years (probably in VeloNews) where he admitted he was doped for much of his career including the '84 Olympic road race.


 *Not* trying to steer this thread to the Doping Forum, but the article you mention is here.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*tell me he doesn't look like*

the actor.....John Reilly


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

stevesbike said:


> I was dropped many times by Bauer - both before he turned pro (when he was known as the Fenwick Flyer) and after. He'd come back to Canada a few times a year and typically solo the last half of the race. He was much better soloing in than in close finishes...


Yes he was in a class of his own wasn't he? I knew his early coach Colin H. quite well and he'd tell me what Bauer did in training. Colin knew he was special.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

This is really exciting news. Dude is still ripped.


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

Alan McCormack is still racing Cat 1 in CO, I think. Was P12 state crit champion two years ago. Another one for the old guys team.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

awesome.

Alcala has been coming to Texas lately, racing with his young guys squad; at first he wasn't exactly tearing things up but lately the results have been coming.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

carlosflanders said:


> Alan McCormack is still racing Cat 1 in CO, I think. Was P12 state crit champion two years ago. Another one for the old guys team.


Eddy Gragus ('96 US Pro champ) is still racing too. I know where you can find Ron Keifel, Chris Carmichel and a few of the other "old" guys. Heck, maybe even talk Heiden back.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Bauer Power

The first 10 mins of a National Film Board of Canada Doc about Steve and the second getting some testing done


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

moonmoth said:


> *Not* trying to steer this thread to the Doping Forum, but the article you mention is here.


That wasn't the one I read, but this one did say "Editor’s note: the following is an essay written by 1984 Olympic gold medalist Alexi Grewal. A full article on Grewal and his admitted use of performance enhancing drugs appears in the April 15 issue of VeloNews." I guess that's the one *I* read.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

One of my first cat-2 races was at the Copper Mountain crit. Grewal was there racing on team Crest. 7-11, Wheaties/Schwinn, and some other big teams were there. I remember it being the fastest race I'd ever been in. Eventualy I found myself off the back, and I got lapped by the main field, so I got to watch the rest of the race on the sideline. Welcome to the Big Leagues as they say. Alexi won the race, not only did he win it, he lapped the field Solo. 

I mean I had been in fast races before where people like Scott Moninger, Nathan Shafer, or whoever lap the field, but this was different. He lapped a field of Scott Moningers or top class cyclists solo. 

As I say, Alexi was an outstanding extraordinary guy. He stood out ahead of the Extra-Ordinary racers.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Loved the guy. Maybe it's just my USA-centric view, but it sure seems to me like the guy started the whole "bad guy" of cycling thing that still persists to this day with Jan/Contador/ etc.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Incredible that he can ride so well on a mtn bike with hiking boots. The boots alone must weigh a ton...and he's on platform pedals. Crazy.

I'll be keeping my eye on this story for sure!


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

carlosflanders said:


> Alan McCormack is still racing Cat 1 in CO, I think. Was P12 state crit champion two years ago. Another one for the old guys team.


No, he definitely does still compete up there. I know some riders out of Denver and they say the guy can still bring it.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Steve Tilford wrote up a short, but really nice story on Grewal a couple of days ago. Grewal responded in the comments section with rather cold, biting words. Weird response imo. Wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't go back and delete his post. Or not.

http://stevetilford.com/?p=6281#comments


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I met Alexi at a race in Houston, '87. Was a really nice low-key guy, we chatted for at least 15 minutes about random bike racing stuff. 

I wish him well.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Keski said:


>


About a minute into the video. This scene has been stuck in my head ever since that day.. I recall being absolutely sure that Bauer would win, and jumping up and down yelling when Alexi won.

Those were more innocent times.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Maybe somebody can donate some dental work his way as well, it seems the guy has fallen on some hard times over the years...


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

From the pictures I hope he brings back the code of black shorts. When I first started it was a USCF rule. Plain black shorts rule.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

CurbDestroyer said:


> From the pictures I hope he brings back the code of black shorts. When I first started it was a USCF rule. Plain black shorts rule.


They're still made lst time I checked, or are you suggesting everybody should wear them because that's what you like...?


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

Mr. Scary said:


> They're still made lst time I checked, or are you suggesting everybody should wear them because that's what you like...?


What can I say. I'm a Johnny Unitus fan, not Broadway Joe. 

I understand you can get more advertising. I remember when it was plain black only, then you could have a panel, now it's the whole short. 

When I race, or most rides, I wear the matching team jersey and shorts. Give the sponsors what they paid for. 

I just prefer black. If your taste is chartreuse, wear chartreuse. To each their own as they say.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

^Ha ha ha...I have bibs in black, red, and blue. I like the showy red and blue when I feel like being a bit flashy. But, when I look down and see my legs churning and I'm in black bibs...I definitely feel a bit more like a true hardman!

I'm a white shoes guy those. Wore white cleats playing sports and wear white shoes when cycling.

More on topic - so if Grewal can ride like this at his age, what does it say about him and his body? I guess I'm getting at the cyclists/endurance athletes question of born vs. built up. No matter how much many of us ride, we'll ultimately be limited by our body and genes, right? 

How is someone who is 50 able to do this? Do you think just about anyone can ride enough to become Cat1? Is there a genetic limitation between Cat1 and full on Euro pro?

(I know there are threads on this, but this one got me thinking about this)


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

culdeus said:


> Loved the guy. Maybe it's just my USA-centric view, but it sure seems to me like the guy started the whole "bad guy" of cycling thing that still persists to this day with Jan/Contador/ etc.


Not the guy who started the "bad guy" of cycling thing by a long long way.

De Vlaeminck, Vanderaerden & Maertens blazed the trail first, almost a decade earlier in RdV & FM's case!


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

nayr497 said:


> More on topic - so if Grewal can ride like this at his age, what does it say about him and his body? I guess I'm getting at the cyclists/endurance athletes question of born vs. built up. No matter how much many of us ride, we'll ultimately be limited by our body and genes, right?
> 
> How is someone who is 50 able to do this? Do you think just about anyone can ride enough to become Cat1? Is there a genetic limitation between Cat1 and full on Euro pro?


It's several things. First, he's a former elite athlete. He probably has genetic factors that helped him reach that level too. Plus, he knows how to train, eat, and manage his weight. So it's probably not too hard for him to get back to a fitness level that's competitive.

Secondly, age is, in many respects, driven more by cultural norms than physiological degradation. I mention this because you seemed dismayed that a 50 year old can or would do this -- it's just not 'normal' for a 50 year old man to 1) ride a bike, 2) maintain his highschool weight, and 3) wear lycra. Most 50 year olds see their peers complaining about their backs and growing ever larger beer guts. To fit in, they consciously or subconsciously do the same. For those who don't fit in, 'normal' society will quickly mark you and question your motives/sanity.

Personally, I hope that I'll be as fit, driven, and non-conformist as he is at age 50.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Cool, and thanks for the answer.

No way, I'm a non-conformist in that sense too - I definitely don't want to just cash it in at 50, or 40 or 60 or 70. Didn't mean to sound like that, just that at 50 he isn't exactly a young chicken. I know that as I've aged some things in the athletic realm are just not as easy for me to do. Recovery, injuries, flexibility, etc. Then again, I'm not an elite athlete

Thanks for the answers.

And yeah, a lot of my friends from college, including those who played collegiate sports, have already settled into life and started to pack on what seems like the requisite weight.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Alexi was the guy that got me into cycling. I was so obsessed with him, that I called the Denver Spoke, and bought one of the last of the Pinarello team frames they had on hand. I also bought all the Suntour Superbe Pro stuff I could get my hands on, because that's what he raced on.

Me in 1985. Not the Pinarello:











Alexi in 1984. Note the Pinarello:


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

frpax said:


> Alexi was the guy that got me into cycling. I was so obsessed with him, that I called the Denver Spoke, and bought one of the last of the Pinarello team frames they had on hand. I also bought all the Suntour Superbe Pro stuff I could get my hands on, because that's what he raced on.
> 
> Me in 1985. Not the Pinarello:
> 
> ...


nice... when I first glanced at the picture I thought it was a screenshot from American Flyers. there is a bit of a Kevin Costner resemblance. love the 'rello.


----------

